# Do Warships have elevators?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

DO warships and carriers etc have elevators or just ladders and stairways?

I know cruise ships have elevators, I was just wondering if military ships do too.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Ladders and stairways only - unless you count the elevators on carriers (for aircraft)...

Actually - they also tend to use elevators for ammo to the flight-deck and I suppose some more modern ships might have freight elevators as well...


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Enterprise (CVN-65) has an elevator that runs from the O-3 level up through the island structure. I don't know if it still works ... But it's there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

FFGs have a central elevator for lowering supplies and parts to the pantry and to the engineering areas.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

The carrier USS Lexington had an escalator for the flight crew!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Steven Coffey said:


> The carrier USS Lexington had an escalator for the flight crew!


Came right down to sick bay's front door too. It was a nice touch.

Not counting the dumbwaiters or service elevators I think the only true elevator otherwise was on a WWII BB from what I've heard. But what do I know, I was just in the Navy for 10 years.


----------

